# Biltong



## JM (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone have a recipe for a small batch of biltong? I've never tried it before.

Thanks.


----------



## TimV (Feb 27, 2009)

Cut the meat into thin strips. Put a layer of salt in a pan, and lay the strips in it, and season them with you favorite spices, making sure that coriander is one of them. Cover with salt, and repeat with as many layers as you can fit into the pan, or until you are done with the meat. Then pour some vinegar on top. Let sit for a day or two, then if it's hot, hang it out to dry, or if not, then put it in the oven at a low heat until it's ready. An old Afrikaner lady told me how to do it after I shot an antelope. The kids ate the whole batch within two days.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks, Tim.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 27, 2009)

They ate the whole antelope salted and dried in two days.  They must have been hurting later.


----------



## TimV (Feb 27, 2009)

Traci, anyone who's eaten real biltong will tell you. You just can't stop eating it. I confess to eating my share and more.


----------

